# I miei spasimanti: the horror show



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Di Max, Cammelo e Lenadro credo non ci sia più da aggiungere altro, eventualmente riporterò  altri broccolamenti.
Se proprio devo.
Ha ragione Disaule, tra tutti c'è anche raggio di sole, il nerboruto pipino venoso che comunque studia, non sbaglia i congiuntivi, si lava, è un bel vedere tutto ma.
E' troppo giovane. Ormai non sono più la pedofila da università che ero un tempo.





Ma neanche da geriatrico.:incazzato:
Essi.
Perchè ho un sottobosco di fans dai 70 in su.
Ma mica uno.
C'è un gruppetto che va dal bar da Gioppo (fino alle quattro i carampani con i bianchini, dalle quattro in poi cambio della guardia e arrivano spacciatori, serial killer e votanti berlusconi. :mrgreen

Bruno.
Un omino alto come me. Tondo. Tutto tondo. 75 anni portati con furore. E bianchetti.
ormai la sua passione nei miei confronti è di pubblico dominio, al bar poi.

Quando entro da Gioppo per il  marocchino divino Bruno già c'è. E se non c'è qualcuno lo avverte e prima che io riesca a sleccazzare la prima cucchiaiata di cioccolato, schiuma di latte, caffè e nutella lui è già al mio fianco.
Appare così.
All'improvviso.












E comincia.
-Ciao Tebe è sempre una gioia per gli occhi vederti.-
-Come va la cataratta Bruno? Con la dentiera poi hai risolto?-
-Ma dai, non parliamo di queste cose. Ah se avessi solo 10 anni di meno ti farei la corte. Peccato anche che sono sposato. Cinquant'anni matrimonio e vengo sgridato come un bambino. E' un arpia quella che ho a casa, mi comanda a bacchetta e poi sai anche quelle robe lì non si fanno più. Chi ha voglia di toccare quella carne molliccia...Ma senti tebe...non è che si può uscire una sera, mi metto d'accordo con il Tonio che vado a giocare a tombola con lui al circolo anziani e invece usciamo io e te.-


....certo....



Poi c'è Romolo, che è tutto un discorso a parte.
ha l'hiv, è seguito dai servizi sociali, appiccicoso come una mosca, a volte  davvero insopportabilmente, e va da se che è sempre ubriaco.
Qualche mese fa, una notte, quando ancora fumavo e se non avevo le sigarette sbranavo chiunque, sono andata con Mattia al distributore automatico.
Ferma la macchina e - Ma è Romolo quello abbracciato al distributore?-
Ho dato un occhiata distratta mentre cercavo i soldi -Si...deve'essere già fradicio...Ci penso io.-
Sono scesa e.- Romolo che c'è?
-Wè...sciao tebe...questa menata...le menate no? non funsciona...non è che tu...tu...mi possa dare una mano vero?-
Pioveva. Un freddo della madonna. Questo che non stava manco in piedi.
-Che sigarette vuoi Romolo? Faccio io...-
Mi è praticamente crollato addosso.
Mattia è sceso, l'ha preso mezzo in braccio mentre io prendevo sigarette per tutti.
-Ragazzi che bravi sciete...grazie tebe, grazie...- e a prendermi le mani baciandole come se fossero quelle della madonna.
Morale.
Era lì in macchina, e ne io ne mattia abbiamo avuto il coraggio di fargliela prendere, quindi  ho guidato la macchina di Romolo, con Romolo dentro (Non voleva Mattia) e Mattia dietro praticamente in viva voce con il cell.
Manco Romolo avesse deciso di stuprarmi.

Da quel momento ogni volta che lo incontro è.
Mi bacia le mani, mi offre il caffè, si sdraia in terra sulla pozzanghera e io ci cammino sopra per non bagnarmi i piedi e...
Lasciamo stare.

Pupillo.
Scolarizzazione alta, gode della fiducia di man, simpatico, timido, molto pazzo sotto sotto, dotato di una ironia leggera adorabile.
Però...mollo. Non so come dirvi. 
L'immagine che ho di lui nella vita privata è questa








quindi ormone meno mille.

Poi d'accordo.
C'è Man.
C'è il direttore della mia banca che ormai mi diverto come una matta a fargli deglutire saliva. 
C'è il cozzaro dell'esselunga con cui  il feeling è assoluto.
Soprattutto sulle orate.

Poi c'è il mio avvocato che quando ero fedele mi solleticava parecchio l'ormone, ma ero fedele quindi...
Ora non tanto. Non tanto da rompermi i coglioni di fare della strada e scoparlo diciamo.
Forse già bello  lavato e pronto nel letto a cazzo duro...in una notte di pioggia dove è finito il fumo, in tv c'è solo porta a porta e davvero non sai che cippa fare...
Forse lo scoperei.
mah.

Mattia torna domani.
Devo mettere assolutamente a posto casa.
In questi giorni ho fatto il minimo indispensabile per la mia sopravvivenza, quella dei gattacci schifosi e le orchidee.
Ce la siamo sciallata come ai tempi scoppiettanti dell università.
Ieri sera è venuta da me a cena una delle  amichette e rideva come una matta.
-Si vede che non c'è Mattia...-
-Perchè?- flapflap
-Perchè la culotte di pizzo bianco sulla maniglia della porta della cucina con lui non ci sarebbe...-
-E non hai idea cosa c'è in camera da letto e nel mio bagno. Sembra esplosa una bomba!-


Mi sono pure lavata il minimo indispensabile.
Una doccia al giorno senza fermarmi in bagno otto ore.

Il rilassamento davvero totale.
Tutto rallentato. Tutto silenzioso.

Oggi mi trasformerò in cenerentola. 
Io, i gatti  e la casa dobbiamo ritornare umani.




sarà un impresa TI.TA.NI.CA.


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

E da domani, quando Mattia ritornerà, troverà...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Cenerentola...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2013)

> -Ma dai, non parliamo di queste cose. Ah se avessi solo 10 anni di meno ti farei la corte. Peccato anche che sono sposato. Cinquant'anni matrimonio e vengo sgridato come un bambino. E' un arpia quella che ho a casa, mi comanda a bacchetta e poi sai anche quelle robe lì non si fanno più. Chi ha voglia di toccare quella carne molliccia...Ma senti tebe...non è che si può uscire una sera, mi metto d'accordo con il Tonio che vado a giocare a tombola con lui al circolo anziani e invece usciamo io e te.


 Questo _vecchio _mi fa letteralmente schifo. Nemmeno per scherzo prenderei in considerazione l'idea di parlarci ancora dopo questo.
Deficiente, per essere gentile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Per Mattia dovresti farti trovare così ... 

http://www.pulsarmedia.eu/data/media/19/Sharokina_Hasso_Lingerie_Model-1680X1050.jpg


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Eliade;bt7391 ha detto:
			
		

> Questo _vecchio _mi fa letteralmente schifo. Nemmeno per scherzo prenderei in considerazione l'idea di parlarci ancora dopo questo.
> Deficiente, per essere gentile.


Anche a me fa particolarmente schifo. E' proprio un laido schifoso. Pensa che non mi guarda mai in faccia e fissa ogni centimetro di pelle scoperta che ho.
E non è tanta.
Ha uno sguardo che mi fa accapponare la pelle perchè è proprio si. Laido.
E'sbavante.

Ed l'unico davvero fastidioso,, gli altri invece sono "normali"

Fortunatamente non frequento il bar, vado solo a prendere il marocchino, quindi lo incontro realtivamente poco e quando mi parla lo sbologno con due battute merdose.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Febbraio 2013)

Azz... non so bene se temevo o speravo di comparire nella lista...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Cattivik;bt7394 ha detto:
			
		

> Azz... non so bene se temevo o speravo di comparire nella lista...
> 
> Cattivik



cazzo, è vero. Devo fare un edit


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina;bt7393 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche a me fa particolarmente schifo. E' proprio un laido schifoso. Pensa che non mi guarda mai in faccia e fissa ogni centimetro di pelle scoperta che ho.
> E non è tanta.
> Ha uno sguardo che mi fa accapponare la pelle perchè è proprio si. Laido.
> E'sbavante.
> ...


 Comunque sto pensando di fare il tipo per TattooMan! :condom:


----------



## Cattivik (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tebina;bt7395 ha detto:
			
		

> cazzo, è vero. Devo fare un edit


Ma lo sai che sono curioso.... vai.....

Cattivik


----------

